# Giant Explore E+2 GTS



## Smudge (7 Feb 2020)

Had this new ebike delivered yesterday and was able to take it out for a ride today. I had only test rode this bike in a car park before buying it, so i was able to give it a proper shake down today on road and trail.
The 80nm of torque in this Yam crank motor is a real wow factor after only being used to hub drive motors. Yet Its so quiet i can barely hear it. Where i'm almost always at the highest assistance on my hub drive ebikes, i can easily get away with level 3 or sometimes 2 out of 5 levels of assistance with this motor.
9 speed Deore snicks between gears as smooth as. Hydraulic brakes are powerful but with plenty of feel. Mudguards & rack are integrated well. LED lights running off the main batt are so good i wont bother with adding supplementary ones. Palm rest lock on grips with bar ends are very comfortable, as is the seat, i normally have to change both of these.
The whole bike feels quality, i'm very happy with it.
Plus a big up to McConvey Cycles in Northern Ireland, who did me a good price, made sure everything about the bike was spot on and delivered in 48 hrs.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2020)

A guy at work's got one for commuting - loves it. We and another lad call it 'the beast'. 

He used to commute occasionally and I'd fly past him, but he didn't get his car parking pass renewed, and his commute was about 12 miles each way, so this enabled him to ride every day. PS he's commuting and I'm in the car since my 'back' incident.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2020)

PS I've not ridden it, but one of my other colleagues has (non ebiker) and he says it's really fast 'off the block'.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Feb 2020)

It looks and sounds like a nice bike. I hope it gives you plenty pleasure.


----------



## Smudge (7 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> PS I've not ridden it, but one of my other colleagues has (non ebiker) and he says it's really fast 'off the block'.



It can be very quick from a standing start. I've only been used to cadence sensor, so the torque control took a bit of getting used to at first. It is a more natural feel though after getting used to it.


----------



## confusedcyclist (7 Feb 2020)

Last time I was in the shop where I bought my own ebikes up, a chap was just taking delivery of one of these. I was very impressed with it for the money. Looks like a very sensible commuter bike. Who makes the battery? 500W?


----------



## Smudge (7 Feb 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Last time I was in the shop where I bought my own ebikes up, a chap was just taking delivery of one of these. I was very impressed with it for the money. Looks like a very sensible commuter bike. Who makes the battery? 500W?



Yes, 500wh. Some of the lower spec Explores like the E+4 are 400wh. I probably would have been happy with 400wh and obviously the less weight, but i wanted the xtras on the E+2.
Wouldn't know who makes the battery, but apparently its Panasonic cells.


----------

